# Realistically, how much attention does a GSD need?



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

I know a lot of you take them to all kinds of fancy training schools etc and spend 8 hours out of your day caring them. Realistically, how much attention does a GSD need? What would be minimum we (a full time working couple) must do to care for a GSD?

Would these be enough? if not, feel free to add/substract:
1. morning walk
2. 10 hours crate - any other option?
3. evening walk
4. obviously some evening play time
5. weekend outing, running and playing
6. some special training courses, but maybe once a month


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What age dog are we talking about? A puppy? Teenager? Adult?

I don't think 10 hours in a crate is good for any dog. If you could either go home for lunch and play with the dog/let them out or have a neighbor or dog walker come that might work out.

When you say morning/evening walk, do you mean taking the dog outside to potty, or a walk around the block, or a 30 minute walk or 1-hour walk? When I say I'm taking my dog for a walk I usually mean I'm going between 2-3 miles but some people when they say a walk they mean around the block to get the dog to potty.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

10 hours in a crate is a LONG time. Can you come home at lunch? 

It also depends on the dog's temperament, some lines are more active than others. 

How long of a walk are you talking about? We walk several miles a day with along with training, fetch (greatest workout ever!), and puppy play dates with some of our neighbor's dogs. Yep, it's a lot of work, but we love it. 

I think that you'll find that a well-exercised dog is a good dog. Otherwise they get bored and that can lead to destructive behaviors.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

With my dog's personality, if you gave her that much stimulation, you'd have the tazmanian devil running around your house. No joke either... it would not be pretty.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

We plan to adopt one. so the age could be from 7month to 2-3 years old.

a walk, i mean at least 30 minutes, 1-2 miles. i'll check the dog walker thing with my neighborhood, but let's assume we don't have that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiI think that you'll find that a well-exercised dog is a good dog. Otherwise they get bored and that can lead to destructive behaviors.


So true


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StupidWe plan to adopt one. so the age could be from 7month to 2-3 years old.
> 
> a walk, i mean at least 30 minutes, 1-2 miles. i'll check the dog walker thing with my neighborhood, but let's assume we don't have that.


Have you considered adopting a more senior dog? An older dog might be a little better for your situation.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

depends on the dog

some days, mine wants all your attention all the time

others, she wants to be left alone and not bothered at all


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Stupid
> 
> Would these be enough? if not, feel free to add/substract:
> 1. morning walk
> ...


1. Morning walk would have to be 30 minutes to an hour at the very least. Some dogs require more. I would recommend an older dog.
2. 10 hours crate is a long time. Maybe come home for lunch or have a neighbor take them out quick?
3. Evening walk - by this time the dog would probably be hyper so another 30mins to an hour walk.
4. Play time would be good in the evening as well... but if you plan to have a well-mannered dog you can live with - add training as well.
5. Weekend outings are great! Dogs need to be socialized and desensitized to many things or they can develop issues. More Training is recommended here, now that you have plenty of time. 
6. I've never heard of training courses that are once a month. I've only heard of classes that run for about 6-8 weeks once a week. Training courses are great because they teach you how to teach your dog. If you adopt an unruly dog with no formal training and only give him play time and walks chances are that dog is going right back in the shelter.

Good luck.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofali I've never heard of training courses that are once a month. I've only heard of classes that run for about 6-8 weeks once a week. Training courses are great because they teach you how to teach your dog. If you adopt an unruly dog with no formal training and only give him play time and walks chances are that dog is going right back in the shelter.
> 
> Good luck.


My obedience club has what we refer to as "at-will" classes for levels beyond the intial starter classes. People pay as they go and we do have a few who pop in from time to time. Not really encouraged but it happens. I do agree that with training you should strive to establish a more consistent routine to keep up the reinforcement.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It all depends on the dog.Mine requires very little times except for her obedience.That is where she gets most of her exercise.If you get a puppy you may end up with an unsocialized dog that will need lots of your time like mine is now.I thought I did my work but I guess it wasn't enough because I now have a dog that is fear aggressive.An angel otherwise.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> My obedience club has what we refer to as "at-will" classes for levels beyond the intial starter classes. People pay as they go and we do have a few who pop in from time to time. Not really encouraged but it happens. I do agree that with training you should strive to establish a more consistent routine to keep up the reinforcement.


Oops I stand corrected


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

All dogs and GSD's are different. 

My GSD's:
DeeDee would be fine in a crate or in a room for 10 hours a day as long as she could watch TV. Playing a little ball at night and then about 1/2 - 1 hour just DeeDee and Mom time.
Cheyenne would be fine with 10 hours in her laundry room, but she requires at least and hour of good exercise a day (more than walking) just to take the edge off, if you want her calmer and quieter then you have to up the exercise amount. Would prefer to have a potty break at noon.
Lakota and Raya would both need a potty break at noon. Exercise about the same as Cheyenne but if they skip a day or two they don't get obnoxious like she does.

But Raya is the youngest at 4 in Sept, Cheyenne is 7 1/2, DeeDee is 7 and Lakota is 6 1/2.

So I think a noon potty break would be very appreciated by your dog.

Most of my dogs have a gated area where they hang out when I can't have them together. I would once the dog is established either a small kennel setup (some people on the board have them) or a dog safe gated room.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

honestly, if i had to crate a dog for 10 hours mon-fri and had no provisions for the dog getting out in the middle of the day, i wouldnt get a dog. that is a long time even for a dog with free reign of the house to have to hold their bodily functions.

also, 30 minute walks (at least with my dog, who is 2 now) would have her with too much energy left at the end of the day. a larger dog just doesnt expend that much energy when walking. better, imo, to spend that 30 minutes playing games, fetching (so the dog is doing some running), and training.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Sometimes I cant make it home for lunch, and my 12 month old seems to handle it in his crate fine. I too am trying to figure something out, at my new job I will work to far a way to come home at all for lunch.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84honestly, if i had to crate a dog for 10 hours mon-fri and had no provisions for the dog getting out in the middle of the day, i wouldnt get a dog. that is a long time even for a dog with free reign of the house to have to hold their bodily functions.


I totally understand this. It's hard with both of us working. I would like to stay at home of course. Currently my wife is close and she can come home during lunch, but that may change. So i must assume the worst. I am asking these questions just to make sure I understand what we need to do and avoid the chance that we have to send the dog back to the shelter.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe you should consider other types of pets, since you have such a crazy schedule. Do you like cats? I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just thinking that if I had the same circumstances as you I'd probably get a kitty instead of a dog.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse from 4 months to 18 months was in doggy daycare when both my husband and I were on day shifts.... now.... he gets a morning walk, mid-day walk (by dog walker if we are on day shifts) and late afternoon walk and sometimes a night walk, plus a few play sessions in the house, and from April to September swimming in pool. Doggy play dates on weekends. 

Jesse was cage free at 6 months.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Realistically, how much attention does a GSD n*

I would be worried about 10 hrs in a crate. Both of mine need more exercise than that and mental stimulation too.

Our dogs get a minimum of a morning off lead run and a game of fetch.. their tongues are lolling when they come in.

They are in and our during the day (we're at home) and get a good workout in the evening and sometimes a walk later on in the evening.

We work in some obedience with play time.

If they are under exercised or bored, they'll drive me crazy.

I love the idea of you rescuing a GSD but look for folks who know their dogs and I'd get an older dog that has had some training.

To have to return a GSD to a shelter would be heartbreak. They bond very closely with their people.

Good luck


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Realistically, how much attention does a GSD n*

I also think it totally depends on the individual dog, and if your going thru a rescue, hopefully they will be able to match a dog to your lifestyle requirements.

My 14mth old would go absolutely bonkers if I left her in a crate for 10 hours. Our "walks" consist of outside in the morning playing with the two aussies, frisbee/ball time,,she's usually crated for up to 5 hours if I have to work, in and out during the day if I'm not. Nighttime, we are usually off on a hike, swimming, dog class or what not.

Weekends is usually all about the dogs, hiking, trips to the store, mall, whatever...Maybe doesn't sound like much, but I have the luxury of working part time, and spending alot of time with my 3 dogs.

I'd check for doggie day care in your area,,maybe once or twice a week , a dog walker every day atleast once, someone who can spend an hour or so with them.

A tired dog is a good dog,,bored or underexcercised, both mentally and physically, can result in alot of unwanted behaviors.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I've been told to get kitties countless times lol. But, I know I would not be happy with one.

If you're committed and active and care enough to make sure you can provide a good home, then you should go for it. Most dogs can settle into your routine just fine.
There are many wonderful dogs in shelters that are waiting for a home. Realistically speaking, with your schedule and maybe a few adjustments you can adopt an older dog. Look around and make sure you pick the right dog for your home.

The most important things are socialization, exercise, and training. 
Honestly, you're probably going to be waking up A LOT earlier every morning. Some nights you might have to wake up to a dog that has to "go" badly. You're going to have to stop whatever activity you're doing to take your dog out to potty or exercise. Exercise is going to take about 2-3 hours a day. Luckily, training you can do in short bursts but it's an all day, all week, all month and the rest of the dogs life kinda thing. 
You have to take food and vet care into consideration. 
When you adopt a dog, many times they've had a rough start in life and you have to work a little extra on some issues. You have to make an effort to get the dog out into the world and get them socialized so they don't develop more dangerous issues. That's especially important for a GSD, with their protective and herding instincts.

If you can do these things then I wish you the best of luck and a GSD is definitely right for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sorry, but I do not think that is enough. 

Fancy training classes are not just for people looking for conformation, performance, schutzhund, or just for working dogs, k9s, SAR, etc. When you get a new GSD whether it is a puppy or an adult it will need to be trained by YOU. 

So if the rescue says this dog already knows basic commands and is pretty much ok with people and dogs, great, it will be that much easier, but YOU will still have to go and do it with him. For an adult dog that knows the basics figure one set of classes (1 day per week for six or eight weeks in class, and incorporate three mini-training session in each day, this may be five minutes of your daily walk, during comercials when you watch your show in the evening. And before his morning or evening meal a quick sit stay, etc. 

If you get a puppy, plan on a puppy class, same duration as basic obedience above, and basic obedience and probably a third class. I really think puppies go through so many weird stages that you cannot go wrong just keeping them in weekly classes for that first eight or ten months that you have them. With a puppy you have to spend a lot of time socializing them to different people, places, and things. If you do not, then you will have a dog that you will not be able to trust in any situation. 

During the training and socializing, you learn to trust your dog and your dog learns to trust you. Without doing at least some of this work yourself, neither you or the dog can be confident in the other. That is a liability. 

I am in the minority here, but I feel crating a dog for ten hours is too much, especially if you also crate him at night. However, if the crate is in your bedroom while you are sleeping, it is a lot easier for the dog to manage that time. 

There are other suggestions to the crate. 

Ideal (dependent on your neighborhood):

Dog has 4'x4' x-pen inside and a 10'x6' kennel outside, doggy door between them. These are minimum amounts in my opinion, the bigger the better, but the outside kennel should have a concrete base (or some other type of dig proof base), be a minimum of 6' high (easier for you to clean poo), and be covered over (to prevent climbing out). No collars. Also it would be ideal to have a fence around the back yard where the kennel is located. This is a second line of defence for the dog, it will keep other people's dogs and children away from your dog when you are not there to supervise. It will also give you a place to practice and play with your dog. 

Understanding that that could be a huge expense, cheaper in my opinion than doggy day care over the course of the next 12 years though, there are other ideas. 

1. Doggy day care I know nothing about and have no experience with. 

2. An outdoor kennel. Built similar to the one with the doggy door to the house, but not connected to the house. More important to be fenced around and hot spots that see a lot of traffic from your yard should probably be fenced in such a way that the dog cannot see the neighbors having water fights etc. With an outdoor kennel and a dog all alone, the chances are high that the dog will get bored and bark or whine. This requires a good exersize session before work, and the moment you come home, the dog comes in with the family. Putting him out when you are gone, will be part of your morning routine, and it will be fine if he is not ignored and neglected when you are home. 

Leaving him in a fenced yard is not an option. It is dangerous and can lead to all kinds of problems, digging, chewing, escaping, getting run over by cars, etc. 

3. If you have a basement, you can put up a 10x6 or a 10x 10 kennel. I would not put it over the drain, but near it in case you want to hose it down once in a while. Otherwise you can use wood chips in it. 

In any type of kennel, indoor or outdoor, the dog should have a cot or platform where he can rest up off of concrete, and a water bucket. I use bucket holders to ensure that my dogs do not spill their water and are without all day. 

4. The dog walker. This item works along with the crate to give the dog a break in the middle of the day. The dog walker, comes into your home removes your dog and takes him either alone or with other dogs for a walk. I know people who are happy with this set up. 

5. The lunch hour. This is when one owner comes home at lunchtime and takes the dog out. 

6. Staggered days. If the husband leaves for work at five, Fido is let out by the husband to potty, brought in and fed. Husband leaves for work, Wife leaves at 7:30 or 8:00, That is when the dog gets put in the crate. Husband gets home at 4:00 and that cuts crate time down by an hour and a half. Not ok for puppies, but doable for older dogs that are accustomed to their crates and do not see them as something used for punishment. Wife gets home at six, and dog remains a part of everything the family is doing from 4:00 until sleep time. 

Weekends now revolve around a family with a dog. Yes, you can crate your dog as usual when something comes up, but if that becomes a habbit, one would have to ask why you want a dog. The dog is a part of the family, crashes on the living room floor, eats in the kitchen, runs in the yard. Taking the dog to a doggy park or petstore on the weekend is not necessary, but could be fun given the dog is not dog-aggressive. 

New owners can learn a whole lot about leadership and responsible dog ownership by taking the dog to training classes and getting to know dog people. Joining a training club, joining a breed club, and getting involved in canine legistative issues in your area. Once you and your dog understand basic obedience and are reliable, dog training can expand to agility, herding, tracking, flyball, and a bunch of other outlets which exercise the dogs mental and physical self. 

An adult dog that has plenty of owner time does not need more than a refresher course now and again, or some type of new thing to be trained in. The amount of exersize the dog needs in a day will depend on whether it is a high energy dog or is more moderate. 

A good dog will adjust to what you can offer, but it sounds like right off that bat you do not have a great package. It may be better for you to wait until there is more time and everyone is more sold on the dog idea.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

24/7

when Brady was a pup during the day he would be in a crate total 9 hours but I would come home at lunch and my DH would get home different times
If I am home he is by my side my velcro dog
I did training with hime but the trainer came to my house nothing fancy, I only walk him at night or weekends weather permitting 
but we play in the yard.

I don't have kids so he is my fur kid


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

My Ranger is 3.5 months old.....he definately cant hold his pee/poop any longer than 5 hours at at time. Exercise wise.....a 30 minute walk and 15 minutes of fetch is all he needs right now...and its a strain to make him walk that long! I have a lazy butt. But he is not crated normally during the day since I"m home...so he gets free run of the backyard whenever he wants.

We have a 12 year old mutt....he can hold his pee/poop easily for 10 hours....and is fine home alone for long periods of time. Its just his personality though....he is kind of a loner.

Growing up we had a mini-schnauzer....he was fine crated 8-10 hours a day once he was an adult.

It all depends. I definately would get an adult dog that you can tell their personality...since puppies you just cant tell till they are grown.

Or like others said...maybe a cat would be better. I have a cat too.....he is my best buddy! He is fine home alone, even if we go away for a long weekend I leave him foodd and water and he is ok...but he is demanding at bedtime.....if I'm not in the bed at the time he decides I should be in bed for his daily massage....he lets me know...loudly!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't imagine leaving a dog in a crate for 10 hours. Could you "hold it" for that long? (I know I couldn't!) Not to mention the sheer boredom of being cooped up for that long--five days a week, week after week.... Our dog would go bonkers for sure, but then again, she's young and has a lot of energy.

I think that at the very least, coming home at lunch to let the dog out to go potty or hiring a dog walker to do it for you. A doggie daycare might be another option. Or maybe a friend with a dog that you could pay to let your dog stay with them for half of the day?

I know it depends on the trainer, but we had pretty good luck with flexible "Levels" obedience classes at Petfood Express. And there are probably weekend classes as well.

It's really good that you're putting a lot of thought into this before you get the dog. Best of luck in making the right decision for you AND the dog!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think the dog would appreciate being a good home, that has some basic knowledge about dogs, more so than being next in line to be put to sleep.
My dogs have always been fine in the crate for long periods of time (They were older), but they got lots of exercise in the morning and lots when I got home. 
When I was gone, they were in rest mode.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depending on the dog, I'd be more concerned with the exercise than the crating. For my Nikon, 2 1-2 mile walks and some fetch are no way no how enough. He spends hours chasing and wrestling my other dogs, on top of the fetch we do, the training, drive building exercises (which are short like 10 minutes but wear him out good), tracking, etc. and if it's not hot out he will still pace around and make trouble.

Some dogs can hold it that long, some can't. Nikon can't but Kenya will often skip a morning or night potty let-out and basically holds it 12-14 hours on her own.

I think a good compromise would be an older dog, or a dog with low energy, and having someone come home to let the dog out once during the day.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i have to believe that just because a dog can hold it for 9, 10, 11 hours doesnt mean they arent very uncomfortable doing so. i could hold my bodily functions for that long if i were forced to, but it would not be a wonderful time.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

we adotped Ozzy at 1. He got a 3 mile walk in the morning (stll does), a 3 mile walk in the evening (still does) and training classes on some evenings, with weekend activities. He has been fine uncrated in our house for 8 hours at a time.

I think if you adopted an adult, you should have no problems. Being in a crate for 10 hours is a long time though. Would you let him roam around if trusted?


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lola1969we adotped Ozzy at 1. He got a 3 mile walk in the morning (stll does), a 3 mile walk in the evening (still does) and training classes on some evenings, with weekend activities. He has been fine uncrated in our house for 8 hours at a time.
> 
> I think if you adopted an adult, you should have no problems. Being in a crate for 10 hours is a long time though. Would you let him roam around if trusted?


I would have no problem letting him/her roam around. I am actually trying to select a house with all tile floors. I personally would have no problem if he ate my sofa, but my wife may not like that very much.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Eating the sofa is not just about destruction of property. It can also be extremely dangerous for the dog if s/he ingests any of it. I'm talking life threatening, expensive surgery, may die kind of dangerous.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Realistically, how much attention does a GSD n*

I also agree it depends on the dog. 
Cody is 6 years, has arthritis and would rather be sleeping on the couch all day. He plays with his jolly balls outside for 30 minutes or so and sometimes a walk here and there if he's not hurting that day or we go to the park and play ball. But besides that, he's happy to be a couch potatoe. 
Isa will be 4 years on the 18th and she has a little more energy then him. She likes to run after the tennis ball every day, she likes to ammuse herself and play with jolly balls in the house, we also go on walks for about an hour every other day. 
Both my dogs aren't going to go crazy if we don't go on a walk twice a day or even a few times a week. They just aren't that "hyper", they both have a more relaxed additude then anything. 

With the crate thing, 10 hours a day is insane. When I was in school, Cody had to be crated for maybe 7 hours. But again, I guess it would depend on the dog and how much exercise you give them before they go in the crate.


----------

